
An Old Fogey’s Analysis of a Teenager’s View on Social Media - apress
https://medium.com/message/an-old-fogeys-analysis-of-a-teenagers-view-on-social-media-5be16981034d
======
achompas
Happy to see this article from danah. I strongly disagreed with Andrew's
characterization of Twitter for this exact reason -- my timeline, full of
black/Hispanic/Latin@ people protesting recent events (I'm one of them, to a
degree), did not correspond to Andrew's description at all.

